# "eyes & perch from this morning



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Our 2 man limit from the 30 or so landed and 33 bonus perch. Landed right on 'em! Jigging in 20 fow, they are post spawn here now and pretty hungry.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

VerY NIce, i like the perch. :beer:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

nice


----------



## jmillercustoms (Dec 11, 2007)

lucky bastards! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

where you located? Only a three walleye limit there huh? that would suck

Nice work by the way :beer:


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

We're in upstate Ny. Limit has gone from 25 to 15 to 5 to 3 over the years. Size limit was 18" but dropped to 15" recently. If they are over 21 or so out of this lake I put them back anyway. The smaller ones are better eating. They estimate the adult population of this lake at 600,000 now, it's a great fishery (Oneida lake) The bass master guys are making it an annual stop on their tours now- good smallmouth fishery as well.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice catch!


----------

